# Converting a wired to a wireless doorbell



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Wireless doorbells are just that, wireless.
The button will contain a battery, and the receiver unit plugs into the wall.


----------



## flasherz (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a "wireless" doorbell that uses the existing button and transformer. You connect the transformer and button series to the wireless trigger, then plug the doorbell receiver into the outlet.

I think you still need to troubleshoot a bit more. Do you hear a "hum" or a "buzz" from the wired unit when someone pushes the button? That will give you a signal the button still works but the electromagnet is dirty/broken/etc.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are good with a soldering iron:

http://www.hackersbench.com/Projects/ding-dong/main.html


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

_Usually there are two screws (yours maybe three) to remove the plate and button.

Pull it out a couple of inches and then use a screwdriver or short piece of wire to jump between the two wires or screws that hold the wires. If it rings, the button/switch is shot.

You can usually by a new one and pull the switch/button off of the plate and install it in your uniquely shaped plate.
_


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

flasherz said:


> I think you still need to troubleshoot a bit more. Do you hear a "hum" or a "buzz" from the wired unit when someone pushes the button? That will give you a signal the button still works but the electromagnet is dirty/broken/etc.


The problem is that the existing wired doorbell button is completely dead and stuck.. you can't press it down at all so no way to troubleshoot it for now...


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

The solution here is simple. You have to carefully pull off the old button assembly clean it up and reinstall it or install a new one. Repaint the wall near the button and let it dry before reinstalling the button. That process will be a lot easier than fabbing up a unique solution to a common problem.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

ionized said:


> The solution here is simple. You have to carefully pull off the old button assembly clean it up and reinstall it or install a new one. Repaint the wall near the button and let it dry before reinstalling the button. That process will be a lot easier than fabbing up a unique solution to a common problem.


Yes that's exactly what I did. I think now I need to find two metal tubes for the chime or just replace the original doorbell unit...any tip where I might be able to find that kind of vintage doorbell chime (metal tubes)?? I tried ebay and google'ing around with no luck...


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

Your tubes are missing? Good luck with that!

Solenoid-driven chimes are available. Search ""doorbell chime" "two-tone" -wireless" This one is not very decorative: Broan NuTone Wired Door Bell Mounted Door Chime KIT - BK115LWH White.

On ebay right now: Nutone Jewel door bell chime w/ transformer VINTAGE


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's help. I really appreciate that. :smile:

Let me first show you a photo of what's inside of that doorbell unit:


As you can see, it's missing those two metal tubes (chimes?), which I guess should be hanging on the two sides. As it's quite old, originally I was thinking to replace it with another wired doorbell (IQAmerica Wired Doorbell DW-2860). However, I think it's a bit too contemporary, and I'm not confident enough to just replace it. Here are some quick questions:

1. In this picture I can NOT see any transformer. Can I assume that the transformer is hidden somewhere in the house and the electricity on those two wires (shown in the picture) is 16VA or 20VA?? I don't have a meter with me so I can't do a test.

2. All I know is that I was able to replace the doorbell button (wired) and now the solenoids will be moving back and forth. So I still think that the easiest way is to just find the chimes (tubes) and put it back. Can anyone identify what model this doorbell is and what are the chances to really find a workable chimes that can fit with my existing setting and just... put them back? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Andrew Shen (Oct 9, 2012)

Ohman, usually the solution for wireless doorbell and wired doorbell is different, so they can not convert each other. 

it is easy to solve to use wireless doorbell for your question, you can buy one from ebay.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just replace the inside unit & outside button. It takes longer to post on forums and wait for answers, while refusing the answers, than it does doing the work. Hour tops if you take your time doing it for the replacement parts.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup, the transformer is often in the basement. Your's seems to be working though so finding it is not urgent. You should find it attached to an electrical junction box. Check your main panel first. If it is not there, start near the door bell or button and work from there.

I think that you will have a real problem finding chimes for your bell. Consider hooking up something inexpensive until you can find an entire bell that suits your house. It is not difficult for someone that can fix a button.


----------

